# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Que faço com isto?

## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, colegas 

Tenho uns habitantes que se desenvolvem com grande rapidez e confesso que já não estou a achar grande piada á ocupação que estão a fazer de uma das minhas rochas. Gostava de saber se alguém já teve este tipo de invasão e como tratou do assunto, ou se por outro lado servem para alguma coisa  :Admirado:  A cor azulada até que e gira mas... já começam a ser demais.

Um abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

eu tambem tive muita coisa dessa até entrar o meu chelmon rostratos em menos de uma semana nem uma tinha comeu tudo

----------


## Marco Madeira

Joaquim...
São serpulideos... (familia das sabelas) são filtradores e não fazem mal nenhum antes pelo contrário.  :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Marco

Sendo assim não há perigo, vamos deixar andar  :SbOk:  

Um abraço

----------

